# Multiple Budgie Issues



## Juraffiel (Jan 31, 2018)

My budgie, Chico, has been doing great in his home and is now happily finger-trained, but there have been a few issues currently with him.
He is a completely happy bird that loves chirping, playing with his toys and occasionally playing around with me, but I have started to see some redness on his cere that has concerned me recently. I don't recall seeing this a week ago, so it must be recent. 
I'm also concerned with his beak and the top of his cere. It might be a molt but I haven't seen too many pin feathers (he gets those a lot). I'm wondering if anybody can help me out? I'd love to try out any home remedies that are safe for Chico  Here are the pictures:
















He is comfortable with a camera that close and I did get him from a pet store as I know how poorly those are treated. There also aren't any shelters near me with budgies so I had to stick with the pet store route. I know it's better to get from shelter/breeder, but my shelter doesn't support budgies/birds. There also weren't any breeders in my area 
Also, Chico loves to rub his head against his perches if that might be the culprit. Not super aggressively, but enough to considerably smooth the perch (he's been doing this ever since I got him about a year ago).
If anyone can help me out, it'd be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Your pictures did not show up can you try again?


----------



## Juraffiel (Jan 31, 2018)

Let me send the screenshots


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She is gorgeous  The "redness" is actually the first hint of brown on her cere as she starts to come into breeding condition :thumbsup: 

Totally normal! She's a gorgeous little girl.


----------



## Juraffiel (Jan 31, 2018)

Alright, thank you so much! I was still curious on her beak and the part above her cere?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh, the little bit of skin exposed above her cere? She looks like she's starting a moult as well


----------



## Juraffiel (Jan 31, 2018)

Okay! I'll take note that when she starts to molt the first part to go is right above her cere. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Chico is a beautiful little girl and looks like a real sweetheart!

Best wishes*


----------

